# Feldgrnd vs lido 2/3/E



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

How does the grind consistency of the feldgrind compare to the lido models?

i'm looking into buying a feldgrind because i think it's way sexier than the lido. but i would like to know hoe the feldgrind compare to lido in terms of quality (press, pourover and AP)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

They are comparable, the Lido E & Feldgrind have better fine adjustment.


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

MWJB said:


> They are comparable, the Lido E & Feldgrind have better fine adjustment.


So the feldgrind would not really be a step down in terms of quality compared to the lido?

i'm asking because the burrs are a bit smaller


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mikk5316 said:


> So the feldgrind would not really be a step down in terms of quality compared to the lido?
> 
> i'm asking because the burrs are a bit smaller


I don't believe the burrs are really any smaller.

What are the main brew methods you'll be using?


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

MWJB said:


> I don't believe the burrs are really any smaller.
> 
> What are the main brew methods you'll be using?


they are 2 mm smaller (i think)

Clever dripper, eva solo and aeropress would be the primary methods


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You're right, about 2mm.

If your dose will fit in the grinder then you shouldn't have any problems with those methods. I mostly use the Lidos for big brews, the Feldgrind for smaller doses.

I find the Lidos easier to fill without using any funnels, but others are happy to use the catch cup to weigh beans & transfer to hopper on the Feldgrind.


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you very much









in your opinion i don't have to worry about the grind quality on the feldgrind being subpar compared to the lido







?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, there may be certain brew situations where one is better suited than the other, Clever & Aeropress aren't that demanding of grind quality, Eva Solo will just require you to keep silt at bay (grind coarser, if that leads to underextraction sieve out the boulders, I do this every day with my Lido 2 & Sowden). The Feldgrind can produce tasty drip brews at 21%EY+, so in that respect it is a normal grinder, how you set any of them & your recipe will have the biggest effect on cup quality.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

mikk5316 said:


> they are 2 mm smaller (i think)
> 
> Clever dripper, eva solo and aeropress would be the primary methods


It makes little sense to measure the diameter of a conical. Hear is why:

A bigger diameter conical might have a thicker "wall" on the outer burr. This can be seen on a Robur that has a similar/identical cutting surface area as a classic 68 mm.

A shallower burr set might be taller then a wider burrset, this mean that the total cutting surface area is the same or in some cases bigger on the burrset with the smallest diameter.

This is why diameter is only a usefully information on a flatt burr grinder.

The feld is an excellent grinder in it's category and the difference between it and the lido is definitely there, although subtle. How much of a difference still needs to be proved. But both seem to deliver their best in the 1.25tds range.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The mechanism by which a grinder can have a tds preference eludes me.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

One thing to consider is I have seen a few Lido owners complain about the difficulty of grind adjustment. If you were regularly adjusting the grind to use it for different methods that may be worth bearing in mind.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

MWJB said:


> The mechanism by which a grinder can have a tds preference eludes me.


Well these grinders seem to consistently hit within 1.18-1.35 tds range. These rarely seem to get above that range in brewed. The best results from it also seem to consistently be at around 1.25tds

The Ek is usually within 1.40-1.50tds unless you really screw up then you might get a tds of 1.35-1.40 but you really have to screw up to get it down there.

I have yet to see an ek tds below 1.35 no matter the water/coffee ratio, brew time or for that matter coarseness of the grind. But then I have yet to brew a hand brew over setting 10


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't comment on the lido specifically but watching people on here talk about issues with grinders led me to believe the feldgrind was the better choice for me. I'm really happy with mine and the quality is very good.


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

Jon said:


> I can't comment on the lido specifically but watching people on here talk about issues with grinders led me to believe the feldgrind was the better choice for me. I'm really happy with mine and the quality is very good.


The lido grinder seems to have a lot of small problems. in that regard i think the feldgrind is better


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

malling said:


> Well these grinders seem to consistently hit within 1.18-1.35 tds range. These rarely seem to get above that range in brewed. The best results from it also seem to consistently be at around 1.25tds
> 
> The Ek is usually within 1.40-1.50tds unless you really screw up then you might get a tds of 1.35-1.40 but you really have to screw up to get it down there.
> 
> I have yet to see an ek tds below 1.35 no matter the water/coffee ratio, brew time or for that matter coarseness of the grind. But then I have yet to brew a hand brew over setting 10


But all that depends on brew ratio & method. Few burr grinders, whether flat, conical, electric, or hand, can hit the higher good tasting extraction an EK can, it's not realistic to compare hand grinders to an EK. I would be amazed if you could identify a different region of interest for the Feldgrind compared to a Lido...& I'd like to be amazed.


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

Have you experienced a lot of problems with your lido grinder (adjustment ring getting stuck, burr rub etc?)


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

MWJB said:



> But all that depends on brew ratio & method. Few burr grinders, whether flat, conical, electric, or hand, can hit the higher good tasting extraction an EK can, it's not realistic to compare hand grinders to an EK. I would be amazed if you could identify a different region of interest for the Feldgrind compared to a Lido...& I'd like to be amazed.


Yes EY and TDS depends on ratio and method, but still within a given range

It is realistic to compare it, as it proves that alignment, burrdesign etc. matter in regards to tds and EY

Comparing a lido with a feld would and should end up within the same range, this is also what I witness IRL, as these share allot of similarities. You won't suddenly see one of them with hight tds and yield.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mikk5316 said:


> Have you experienced a lot of problems with your lido grinder (adjustment ring getting stuck, burr rub etc?)


My early Lido2 is a bit of a chore to repeatedly adjust, but I think that was resolved with a gasket on later models, it's a breeze with my LidoE. However, I'd have to say the Feldgrind adjustment is more intuitive than Lido...once you get past the number system.

Lido rub is often mentioned and I see it on my LidoE, but it doesn't seem to be the burrs, rather a boss below the burr. It doesn't seem to affect brew quality.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a lido E ... and I dont get what the fuss is, when people talk about Lidos being difficult to adjust, you just lose the lock, adjust and tighten ??? .... how does this differ on the 1 or 2 then ?

And what is Lido rub ?

again, I put beans in, turn handle and grinds come out ?

the only issue I have is if you try grinding 60g, sometimes you need to jiggle the unit to free the beans, but coffee hit apparently have a fix for that


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

h1udd said:


> I have a lido E ... and I dont get what the fuss is, when people talk about Lidos being difficult to adjust, you just lose the lock, adjust and tighten ??? .... how does this differ on the 1 or 2 then ?
> 
> And what is Lido rub ?
> 
> ...


The lido E is a later model than say my pre-order Lido 2 which is much heavier, has the earlier Virtuoso style burr, doesn't have the square O-ring above the catch cup & the adjuster rings are much more slippery with respect to each other (I still love it & use it most days). Depending on the age of a Lido 2 there are slight differences, but like I said, mine was a pre-order model & I'd expect later models to have the updates.

My LidoE has a slight, smooth rubbing sound at tighter settings, it's not an issue.

This might help those that experience it, but it is considered normal...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9ZeMiFRIJs

Lido1 is a different beast with a screw thread adjuster under the burr, like a Turkish mill...different burrs to later Lidos less ergonomic & you can't set it down upright without the catch cup fitted.

Feldgrind adjustment just requires a turn of the adjuster ring, whilst observing the setting number through a hole in the handle. No disassembly beyond slipping the lid off, no locking ring, no counting of marks from set point.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

h1udd said:


> I have a lido E ... and I dont get what the fuss is, when people talk about Lidos being difficult to adjust, you just lose the lock, adjust and tighten ??? .... how does this differ on the 1 or 2 then ?
> 
> And what is Lido rub ?
> 
> ...


You can send off for a fix for this from OE. Detailed here in one of my previous threads:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30160-Lido-E-issue-amp-fix-Excellent-service-from-OE&highlight=lido


----------

